# Ruger Mark III magazine diconnect safety



## SouthernBoy

For those who own a Ruger Mark III and do not like the magazine disconnect safety, there are several methods to employ to do away with this "feature". It can be argued whether or not a magazine disconnect safety is a desirable feature on a target pistol, or even for that matter a self-defense pistol, but with the Ruger Mark III series one thing is certain. Disassembly and reassembly with this "feature" is less than fun. And the fact that the magazine does not drop free but has to be pulled out of its well is also a bit of a pain.

The more common fix is to use a hammer bushing made by Volquartsen to replace the disconnect safety, a Mark II hammer and bushing assembly, or a bushing and washers purchased at a hardware store. One could also modified the disconnect safety so that it does not contact the magazine and the sear. But there is another option along the lines of the Volquartsen bushing.

There is a man in Canada who machines hammer bushings with stepped graduations to accommodate the Mark III hammer and not only does this remove the disconnect safety and make assembly/disassembly much easier, it also returns a better trigger. I just installed mine yesterday and it was well worth it. If anyone is interested, drop me a PM and I'll give you information on how to contact him. Here's a video of an install (yes there is contact information in the video);

Ruger 22/45 mag disconnect removal - YouTube


----------



## TomC

I removed the mag safety of the MK III using the VQ MK II hammer route. Works fine. Duplicates the MK II.


----------



## Bob Wright

Pardon me for asking, but what is the objection to the magazine disconnect safety?

Bob Wright


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Bob Wright said:


> Pardon me for asking, but what is the objection to the magazine disconnect safety?
> 
> Bob Wright


In some pistols, although perhaps not in this particular one, the magazine-disconnect safety degrades the quality of the gun's trigger action.
For an example, please see the Browning P.35 "Hi-Power."

In combat, defensive, or "practical" pistols, the magazine-disconnect safety prevents the user from defending himself with the round remaining in the gun's chamber, while he is making a magazine change. Of course, the Ruger in question is not really a defensive pistol. But: "One never knows, do one?"

The magazine-disconnect safety actually makes clearing a pistol more difficult and complex, and perhaps less safe, than it needs to be.
One removes the magazine and does a chamber check. But then, in order to decock the pistol, one must replace the magazine before the trigger can be pulled.
If the user has negligently left one or more rounds in the magazine, and then needs to replace the magazine to decock, he could be led to permit himself to store the gun with its magazine in place. The result would be a gun that is unsafe.
Without the magazine-disconnect safety, the pistol may be cleared and decocked, and then stored, with its magazine out of the gun. This is less complex, and also safer, than the other possible result.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Bob Wright said:


> Pardon me for asking, but what is the objection to the magazine disconnect safety?
> 
> Bob Wright


Steve did an admirable job of answering your question so I will only add specifics to this particular pistol. With the Ruger Mark III, the disconnect safety allows the magazine to drop around 1/4 of an inch and then you have to pull it out to remove it. Also, disassembly for cleaning is more complex and involved with this "feature" installed than without it. Lastly, there is a slight improvement in trigger feel.... i.e., lighter and a better break.

As for the Browning Hi-Power, I have one in their Mark III-S series and I have had it tuned by a gunsmith. I left the disconnect safety in place but the smith worked it so that the magazine drops free when the release button is pressed. He also replaced the hammer and spent time on the trigger which is now at a crisp under 5 pound pull weight.

There are arguments pro and con for magazine disconnect safeties but as Steve said, if you drop your magazine (tactical reload or accident), at least without one you can still fire a round left in the chamber.


----------



## jkpz28

SouthernBoy said:


> For those who own a Ruger Mark III and do not like the magazine disconnect safety, there are several methods to employ to do away with this "feature". It can be argued whether or not a magazine disconnect safety is a desirable feature on a target pistol, or even for that matter a self-defense pistol, but with the Ruger Mark III series one thing is certain. Disassembly and reassembly with this "feature" is less than fun. And the fact that the magazine does not drop free but has to be pulled out of its well is also a bit of a pain.
> 
> The more common fix is to use a hammer bushing made by Volquartsen to replace the disconnect safety, a Mark II hammer and bushing assembly, or a bushing and washers purchased at a hardware store. One could also modified the disconnect safety so that it does not contact the magazine and the sear. But there is another option along the lines of the Volquartsen bushing.
> 
> There is a man in Canada who machines hammer bushings with stepped graduations to accommodate the Mark III hammer and not only does this remove the disconnect safety and make assembly/disassembly much easier, it also returns a better trigger. I just installed mine yesterday and it was well worth it. If anyone is interested, drop me a PM and I'll give you information on how to contact him. Here's a video of an install (yes there is contact information in the video);
> 
> Ruger 22/45 mag disconnect removal - YouTube


I was trying to PM you but your inbox was full, can you send me the contact information?


----------



## SouthernBoy

jkpz28 said:


> I was trying to PM you but your inbox was full, can you send me the contact information?


The man I bought my bushing from is Sam Lam who lives in Canada. His email address is

[email protected]

and his address is

Sam Lam
125 Searle Ave.
Toronto, ON
M3H 4B1
Canada

Send him an email explaining what you're looking for and he will respond with the price and ordering information. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## jkpz28

Thank you, I sent him an email.


----------



## firemanjones

For $11.00 shipped Sam's bushing is the best.
While you are replacing the bushing, get the Volquartsen sear, extractor and trigger and you will not recognize your 22/45. Also do the slingshot modification. The trigger pull will be very light and smoother.


----------



## TANDEMKROSS

*TK Bushing*

Hi everyone,

Since we are on this topic I just wanted to say there is another option as well. I would call it a better option but you might consider me biased haha. Really though I will try to back it up with some facts and you can decide. TANDEMKROSS offers a hammer bushing that is CNC machined exactly to spec with no modifications necessary. Although I am sure Sam does a fantastic job, if you research, some people have had to file it, heat it up or cool it down. Not everyone has the tools or know how to properly do this. Ours is sold directly on the TANDEMKROSS website and on Amazon where we have to ship under a tight time frame and are held accountable by Amazon for non deliveries or defective parts. Right now we have a large customer base and a perfect record. The other advantage to our electronic ordering is that you don't need to send cash or check in the mail. You can use paypal or creditcard. Most importantly we are manufacturing and selling them from the USA so the gun part won't have to be shipped across international borders and it supports US workers.

If none of those are a good enough reason here's a code "HANDGUNFORUM" that is good for the first 20 uses until the end of the month. It gives you a dollar off if you buy it through our website. haha

So there it is. Hopefully I've made a good case but feel free to reach out to us here or at [email protected] if you have any questions.

Thanks,

- Bryan


----------

